# Blondes and Rocket Science



## Blake Bowden (Apr 8, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR8npn4RK6I&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - Definition Fail[/ame]


----------



## RJS (Apr 9, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Apr 9, 2009)

The best part was when she said "I think."  Obviously not, honey.


----------

